#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  من يحب الرقص ياخد !!! للأسف الشديد

## سيد جعيتم

[frame="7 80"]إلى أمى وأختى وزوجتى وأبنتى وعرضى إلى كل مصرية إلى حفيدات السيدة هاجر المصرية والسيدة مارى القبطية والملكة حتشبسوت أهديكم السلام والتحية وأخفض لكم جميعاً جناح الزل من الرحمة .
بلاغ عاجل .. للراغبين فى الزواج !
لفت نظرى هذا العنوان الخفيف فى الصفحة الثانية من جريدة 24 ساعة  بالعدد 147 الصادر يوم الأحد 3 من فبراير وهى جريدة مجانية يصدرها ويرأس مجلس إدارتها وتحريرها الأستاذ سمير رجب وهى جريدة مجانية . 

والأن نصل للموضوع : بأختصار قالت الصحفية ( نسرين هجرس ) وهى من أعدت الموضوع وأظنها نقلته ونشرته دون التدقيق فى محتواه ولم يكلف أحد القائمين على الجريدة نفسه مشقة المراجعة تقول الصحفية :

هل تعرف دليل السعادة .. فى أختيار المرأة ؟
سؤال .. أما الإجابة : فمن يحب الزين يأخذ شركسية
من يحب العافية يأخذ رومية
من يحب الجود يأخذ عربيةوأخذت تعدد المزايا والجنسيات إلى أن قالت
من يحب الرقص يأخذ مصرية .
يا سيدتى بلاغنا فيكِ وصل للسماء من وقت كتابتك لموضوعك  ونرجو لكِ العفو والمغفرة . أما بلاغنا لصاحب الجريدة فهو قائم لعله يعلمنا بما فعله حتى لا تتكرر مثل هذه الأفعال والأقوال الهابطة وحتى لا يظن العالم أن مصر كباريه والعياذ بالله . ومن المؤسف أننى كنت قد قرأت أنه فى أحدى القنوات الفضائية العربية كانت تجرى مسابقة ( من غير كلام ) وحينما أراد المتسابق وصف مصر رقص فقال الحاضرون مصر .
هذا الموضوع يجب ألا يمر مرور الكرام ولكن ماذا بيدنا لنفعله . دمتم بخير[/frame]

----------


## mostafadeutsch

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخ سيد علي هذه الملاحظه الهامه ,,,وبصراحه انا مش عارف لما هيه مصريه وبتقول كده علي المصريات طب اللي مش مصريات يقولوا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## the_chemist

أستاذى الفاضل سيد إبراهيم

السلام عليكم

سُئل الممثل السورى دريد لحام عن ماذا كنت تظن مصر قبل مجيئك إليها؟

كانت الإجابة: كنت أظن مصر عبارة عن كباريه و خمارة و كل بيت لا يخلو من بار و الخمرة تملؤ الشوارع

و لما رأيتها ماذا رأيت؟

قال: لم أر شيئا من ذلك و السبب هو الأفلام المصرية التى كنا نشاهدها

هل علمت السبب

ربك هو المنتقم الجبار

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

للاسف تاريخنا السينمائى هو اللى عمل فينا كده 

كان فيه مرة برنامج بيبجى على احد الفضائيات كانت مسابقة لاختيار افضل راقصة شرقية 

كانت نجوى فؤاد بتحس بالفخر جدااااا وهى بتقول ان مصر هى اساس الراقصات والرقص الشرقى وبتتكلم كانها مثلا بتقول مصر بلد عالم الذرة 

سبحان الله اما صحفية تقول كده على بنات بلادها وعلى نفسها قبل مننا فهنقول ايه غير ربنا يسترها معانا

جزاك الله خيرا يا استاذ سيد ع الموضوع ولو انه يغيظ ويحزن فى نفس الوقت

----------


## نشــــوى

السلام عليكم 
والله يا ا/ سيد انا ما بيشغلش بالي الكلام اللى بيطلع على اهل مصر..
بغض النظر عن نوع الكلام وبيتقال على مين ..
لان انا في رأيي الشخصي ان الشخص اللى بيعتمد في تكوين  رأيه وثقافته على مصادر غير موثوق منها
شخص غير جدير بأن انا اهتم برأيه فيا من الاساس.. الشخص العاقل اللى فعلا عايز يتعرف على طبيعة شعب عمره
ما هيعتمد على المصادر السطحية زى المسلسلات والافلام والنوعية دي من المقالات ..
وانا واحدة من الناس اللى مش بيهمني رأى كل الناس .. ناس محددة اللى انا يهمني رأيهم ..
اما الصحفية اللي تكرمت وكتبت الجملة دي .. فعذرها الوحيد ان كل واحد بيشوف الناس من منطلقه هو
واخلاقه وبيئته اللى عاش فيه ..انا مش عايزة اخوض في سيرة حد .. ولا احكم على نشأتها وتربيتها..
جايز هى طلعت مش لقيت حد بيقول لها ان ( من رقص نقص) زى ما احنا وطلعنا ولقينا اللي يقول لنا كده ..

على كل حال انا شايفة الموضوع من اوله لاخر مظهر جديد من مظاهر الفساد ..
الفساد اللى سمح للعقول دي انهم يبقوا صحفيين .. والفساد اللى سمح للمقالة دي انها تتنشر
والفساد اللى ساعد على النتشار الرقص والسخافة واعتباره فن ..

خالص تقديري واحترامي لحضرتك ا/سيد
 :f2:

----------


## the_chemist

يا أختى الغالية

لما العرب ياخدوا بكلام رقاصة جاهلة
يعنى بتفك الخط بالعافية و تاريخها أسود كمان
يبقى شعب متخلف

الرقص الشرقي أساسا جاء إلينا مع الفتوحات الاسلامية لمنطقة الهند
و هو أساسا كان عبارة عن طقوس يمارسونها عند ولادة النساء
حتى يجعلون المرأة و هى في حالة الوضع ينشغل ذهنها بشئ آخر فلا تحس بآلام الولادة

هذا ما سمعته من مؤرخ من حوالى ربع قرن

و لكن و لأنهم كلهم شعوب مليئة بالمخازى و مسببات العار فلا يجدون غيرنا يسوؤنه لأننا ننشر غسيلنا الوسخ علي كل منشر عريان

أما هم فيخفون مساوئهم قدر استطاعتهم
و لن أنسي قصة طبيب مصرى غادر بلاد النفط بختم مغادرة أحمر و هو يحمد الله علي أنه لم يعدم و السبب
كان نوبتجيا ذات ليلة و جاءه أحدهم و هو في حالة فزع لأن مولوده بعد 4 أيام مازالت عيناه مغمضتان
فقال الطبيب: عادى هم كل بتوع شرق آسيا كده بيفتحوا عينيهم بعد أسبوع من الولادة 
الرجل: دا إبنى
الطبيب: من زوجة من شرق آسيا
الرجل: لا من زوجتى الخليجية
الطبيب: عندك رجال يعملون في المنزل من شرق آسيا
الرجل: نعم السائق من الفلبين
الطبيب بعفوية: دا من السائق مش منك

و كانت الطامة الكبرى
يقينا ليسوا كلهم سواء و لكنهم يخفون بلاويهم و نحن ننشرها برفع الرقصات لمكانة اجتماعية عالية مع أنهم المفروض في أسفل الدرك

و أعجبنى رجل مصري مقيم بأمريكا منذ سنوات و أطفاله مولودون هناك و قال أنه يأسف لأنه لا يستطيع مشاهدة القنوات الفضائية العربية لما فيها من مشاهد مخزية
فقالت المذيعة: طيب ما هو عندكم هناك المطربين و الرقص و غيره
الرجل: نعم موجودين و لكن هناك هم فئة من أسفل الدرك الاجتماعى و لا يأخذهم الشباب مثل أعلي كما يحدث في المنطقة العربية

آسف للإطالة و دمتم بخير

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
والدي العزيز...سيد إبراهيم..

للأسف موضوع مخجل جداً...و فعلاً شيء مؤسف جداً جداً...

أفتكر كان في موضوع للغالية ميمة إسلام هنا في القاعة بردو اسمه سمعة مصر...بيناقش نفس الفكرة بس من محور تاني....
فعلاً الإعلام ليه &#37;80 من الفكرة عن المصريين في ذهن غير المصريين و اللي مازاروش مصر...
و أنا بردو بحكم صداقاتي مع غير مصريين عشت كذا موقف بيثبت ده..للأسف الشديد إعلامنا الموقر مش بيبين غير وجه واحد..الوجه السيئ الهابط المروج للدعارة و التدخين و غيرها من الأفكار المضللة و اللي كتير منها المستوردة من الثقافات الغربية اللي لا تمت لثقافتنا الشرقية_مش هقول الإسلامية لأنها بردو مش إسلامية قوي_المتحفظة...

و كذا موقف مروا بيا و أنا بقول مصر مش هي الرقاصات و الخمارات و بس...مصر فيها الأزهر..القلعة اللي فضلت حامي حمى اللغة العربية على الرغم من الإحتلالات الأجنبية المتعاقبة...مصر تاريخ إسلامي عربي تشهد بيه كل ذرة من ذرات ترابها..
بس للأسف زي ما قلت قبل كده...الإعلام ليه الدور الأكبر في زرع الفكرة دي عننا...

و دلوقتي اللي دخل كمان ضمن الدايرة يا أ.سيد ما يعرف بالمثقفين....اللي بيعتبروا الرجوع لتعاليم الإسلام نوع من التخلف و الرجعية و المثير للحزن و الغضب في نفس الوقت انها أقلام ليها وزنها في جرائد ليها وزنها...يعني لو هنتكلم على الصحفية العبقرية صاحبة المقال يبقى نشوف كل كتابنا و مثقفينا الموقرين...

في رسام كاريكاتير في الأهرام...اعتاد المساواة بين النقاب و العري..!!!...منطقه في كده انه كلاهما متطرف!!!!...

للأسف يا أ.سيد لو هنحاسب الصحفيين و أصحاب الأقلام أو كل من يمتوا للجهاز الإعلامي سواءاً كان مرئي أو مسموع بصلة  يبقى هنفتح ملف كبير قوي قوي..

و لو كل واحد أدرك خطورة قلمه أو وسيلته اللي يقدر يطلع بيها للناس مكناش وصلنا لحالنا في الوقت الحالي...بجد ربنا يرحمنا...

موضوع مؤلم و ملف شائك حضرتك فتحته يا والدي العزيز...

تقبل خالص احترامي و ودي لشخصك الغالي...

*

----------


## the_chemist

> اما الصحفية اللي تكرمت وكتبت الجملة دي .. فعذرها الوحيد ان كل واحد بيشوف الناس من منطلقه هو
> واخلاقه وبيئته اللى عاش فيه ..انا مش عايزة اخوض في سيرة حد .. ولا احكم على نشأتها وتربيتها..
> جايز هى طلعت مش لقيت حد بيقول لها ان ( من رقص نقص) زى ما احنا وطلعنا ولقينا اللي يقول لنا كده ..
> 
> على كل حال انا شايفة الموضوع من اوله لاخر مظهر جديد من مظاهر الفساد ..
> الفساد اللى سمح للعقول دي انهم يبقوا صحفيين .. والفساد اللى سمح للمقالة دي انها تتنشر
> والفساد اللى ساعد على النتشار الرقص والسخافة واعتباره فن ..
> 
> خالص تقديري واحترامي لحضرتك ا/سيد


أختى الغالية ارتحال

رأيك مضبوط
و يكفى أن أقول أن رئيس تحرير هذه المجلة هو من
سمير رجب

سمير رجب

و لماذا هى مجانية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ريـم

سيدي الفاضل.. سيد جعيتم.. 
مرة حد هنا قالي كده بردو.. يعني سؤال متعلق بمصر و الرقص الشرقي..
و اعذرني مش هأقدر اذكر السؤال.. 
لكن استغربت جداً.. 
كانت دي المرة الوحيدة بس اتصدمت لأنه دايماً بيسألوا عن النيل ولا الأهرامات ولا الأقصر.. 
حاجة مهمة و لها معنى.. تاريخ و حضارات.. 
لكن المرة دي بصراحة مافهمتش كان ايه القصد ورا السؤال ده.. 
بس زي ما قالت ارتحال.. شيء سطحي و تافه جداً.. 
و إللى عايزة يعرف مصر بجد مش هيبص لده.. أو هيبصله كجزء من التراث مثلاً 
لكن مش انه دي مصر و هي مصر كده.. 
مممم.. متهيألي الصحفية مكنتش لاقية موضوع تكتب عنه.. 
فكتبت الموضوع ده.. لأنه الجملة في منتهى الـ .. منتهى السطحية..
يعني هي لو فكرت شوية، هتلاقي انها قللت اوي من شأنها و شأن المرأة المصرية..
بس مش عارفة.. يمكن كانت بتنتقض الموضوع ده ؟ 

على أي حال.. 
بأعتذر من حضرتك لو كنت طولت في الرد.. 
و إن شاء الله أتابع مع بقية الأعضاء.. 
مع خالص إحترامي و تقديري..

----------


## sameh atiya

طيب ازاى نلفت نظر الجريده للمكتوب
أو نعرف إذا كانوا فعلا فاهمين وعارفين المكتوب :Confused:

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ..
الوالد الغالية أستاذ سيد ..تحية طيبة لحضرتك ياأفندم .. :f: 
حضرتك طرحت واحد من المواضيع اللي حقيقي بتؤلمني جداً جداً وأراها تشويه لصورة ما حأقول رائعة انما على الاقل _مقبولة_ ..
يعني من وجهة نظري المتواضعة ياوالدي بأشوف ان هذه الصحفية  ياأما لم تدرك او ترى ماكتبت  _علشان بس لا أظلم أحد_
او تعني ماتقول ففي الحال دي بتكون شخص يعاني من (هايبو-حياء وكرامة) وللأسف دول كثير ..
انا مع ان التاريخ السينمائي له عامل كبير جداً جداً في هذا الموضوع وكذا برنامج تلفيزيوني يدعم هذه الصورة ,,
فيه برنامج لاأعرف اعتقد على الـ LBC مسابقة في الرقص الشرقي حقيقي فكرة سخيفة جدا جدا واللي غاظني ان كان فيه بنت مصرية لما خرجت من المسابقة  بعد حلقة مخصصة للرقص الشعبي المصري زعلت جدا واتقمصت لما سألوها ليه قالت انا اخرج في اي حلقة ماشي انما عيب قوي ابقى مصرية واخرج بعد الحلقة دي !!!

الوعي في الشارع العربي اللي للأسف يرثى له والناس بتحكم من الظاهر غالبا ..كتير تسألهم نفسك تطلع زي مين لما تكبر يقولك تامر حسنى ولا نجوى فؤاد ولكن بنفس الوقت فيه اللي عايز يطلع عالم مهم او مصلح اجتماعي  ولكن للأسف السيئة تعم والحسنة تخص ..

كإنسان عاقل مع وجود كل هذه الوسائل هل سيعتقد بأن مصر كلها فيفي عبده ونجوى فؤاد؟!!
 أكيد لاء والا حايبقى انسان سطحي جدا ودماغه مطلعش من حدود الجمجمة ..
في كل مكان في العالم فيه الحلو وفيه الوحش وفيه الناس السطحية اللي بتجري ورا توافه الامور وفيه اللي بيحلل كل حاجة ويجد لها تفسير منطقي ..
هكذا مواضيع ماتفرق معي كثير الحقيقة لاني متأكدة ان المروجين لها اناس تنقصهم الكثير من جزيئات الوعي والحياء و_العروبة _كمان علشان اللي يقول ان المصرية رقاصة للأسف لايعرف بأنه بيتكلم عن اخته وامه وبنته مهما كانت جنسيته لان بالنهاية المصرية عربية ولو حيقبل يعمم عليها حاجة سخيفة يبقى بيعمم على اخته _عرضه_ ولو عمم على عرضه يبقى على الدنيا السلام ..

واللي يجنني الحقيقة هو ان فيه ناس لسة بتجادل هل ان الرقص حرام !!!!! 
زي ما في لقاء فيفي عبده مع طوني خليفة كان برنامج اسمه ساعة بقرب الحبيب فبيكلمها قالت له الرقص لاعيب ولاحرام هات لي اية في القرآن تقولي ان الرقص حرام ربنا مقالش الرقص حرام!!!!!! فهو بقى مذهول من ردها ,,بجد كان نفسي ساعتها حد من الجمهور يحدفها بحاجة ..

يعني ياأستاذ سيد هو لما يبقى الفساد منتشر بالشكل البشع ده وضمائر معظم الناس ماتت والكرامة بقت حسب رأيهم _مبتأكلش عيش_ حتتوقع ايه من هؤلاء ؟؟.
من اللي بشوفه والله بأبقى حاسة ان ربنا حيخسف بينا الارض ,,بشاعة بشاعة منتشرة بجد ..ربنا يرحمنا يارب ..
موضوع مهم يا والدي الغالي وانا اتكلمت من منطلق واقع لمسته 
وعلى فكرة بأعرف مصريات كثير وفخورة انهم اخوات ليّ وكلهم بجد من أحسن مايمكن ..
مقابلتش رقاصة انا  :: 
خالص تحياتي واحترامي لحضرتك .. :f2:

----------


## زهره

> سُئل الممثل السورى دريد لحام عن ماذا كنت تظن مصر قبل مجيئك إليها؟
> 
> كانت الإجابة: كنت أظن مصر عبارة عن كباريه و خمارة و كل بيت لا يخلو من بار و الخمرة تملؤ الشوارع


يارت ما كان جه ويا تراي لما جه شفها ازي 
اذي لم تستحي فا قل ما شئت !

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الفاضل /mostafadeutsch  
اشكرك على مرورك ومشاركتى ألامى . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأخ الفاضل /the_chemist  
من يرى أفلامنا المصرية خاصة القديمة يظن أن البار من مكونات أساس البيت المصرى وما دام فى البيت بار فشيمة أهله الرقص . ظلمونا أهل الفن بتركيزهم على فئة لا تتعدى واحد فى اللف ونسوا أو تناسوا أن فى كل بيت مصرى دار للعبادة . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

ابنتى الفاضلة / دكتورة نسيبة



> للاسف تاريخنا السينمائى هو اللى عمل فينا كده


اقول ايه ما قلتيه هو الحق ولا تنسى أن تاريخنا السينمائى جعل من الراقصات دائماً ركن من أركان الكفاح الوطنى !! أزاى ؟ مش عارف 




> كانت نجوى فؤاد بتحس بالفخر جدااااا وهى بتقول ان مصر هى اساس الراقصات والرقص الشرقى وبتتكلم كانها مثلا بتقول مصر بلد عالم الذرة


لازم الناس دى تلاحظ أنه اسمه الرقص الشرقى مش الرقص المصرى 




> سبحان الله اما صحفية تقول كده على بنات بلادها وعلى نفسها قبل مننا فهنقول ايه غير ربنا يسترها معانا


هذه ليست صحفية ولكنها ناقلة عن غيرها بدون عقل .
دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> السلام عليكم 
> والله يا ا/ سيد انا ما بيشغلش بالي الكلام اللى بيطلع على اهل مصر..
> بغض النظر عن نوع الكلام وبيتقال على مين ..
> لان انا في رأيي الشخصي ان الشخص اللى بيعتمد في تكوين  رأيه وثقافته على مصادر غير موثوق منها
> شخص غير جدير بأن انا اهتم برأيه فيا من الاساس.. الشخص العاقل اللى فعلا عايز يتعرف على طبيعة شعب عمره
> ما هيعتمد على المصادر السطحية زى المسلسلات والافلام والنوعية دي من المقالات ..
> وانا واحدة من الناس اللى مش بيهمني رأى كل الناس .. ناس محددة اللى انا يهمني رأيهم ..
> اما الصحفية اللي تكرمت وكتبت الجملة دي .. فعذرها الوحيد ان كل واحد بيشوف الناس من منطلقه هو
> واخلاقه وبيئته اللى عاش فيه ..انا مش عايزة اخوض في سيرة حد .. ولا احكم على نشأتها وتربيتها..
> ...


الأخت الفاضلة / أرتحال
يعجبنى جداً ما قلتيه وثقتك بنفسك وأخواتك من المصريات . ولكن خطورة هذه الأفكار فى أقتناع الأخرين بها ووصمنا نحن المصريين بما ليس فينا . لى صديق كان يعمل بدولة خليجية ورحل من هناك بسبب أحد المخمورين الذى وصف مصر بأنها عبارة عن شارع الهرم فغلى الدم فى عروق صديقى وكان رد فعله عنيف فكان ما كان .لذلك أتمنى عند نشر كل خبر به جحود وغبن بالمصريين نساء ورجال أن يكون لنا وقفة وكم تمنيت لو أن أحد قرأ لصاحب الجريدة ما جاء بجريدته حتى يجعل من صاحبة الخبر عبرة أو نصيحة تنفعها فى بداية حياتها .
فيه فيلم أرى الدعاية له فى التلفزيون أسمه حين ميسرة يصور الحارة المصرية والبنت المصرية والأم المصرية ورجال مصر على أنهم لا يعلمون عن الأخلاق شىء بل به مشاهد شاذة كما قال النقاد وقبله عمارة يعقوبيان . وقد حاولت أن اراسل أكثر من صحيفة بأحتجاجى على كل هذه التفاهات والأفتراءات المنسوبة ظلماً للفن فكان المثوى الأخير لرسائلى صندوق القمامة . فهل يا ترى أتحد الشواذ من أهل الفن مع اصحاب العقول السطحية من الصحفيين فى هدف واحد هو تشويه سمعة مصر والمصريين ؟

----------


## the_chemist

> يارت ما كان جه ويا تراي لما جه شفها ازي 
> اذي لم تستحي فا قل ما شئت !



يا أختى الغالية

الرجل أجاب بأنه عندما جاء لمصر لم يجد شيئا من ذلك
و قال وجدت الشعب المصري غير ما رأيته في الأفلام
العيب ليس فيه و لكن فيمن نقل الصورة المهزوزة على واحدة و نص للآخرين

دمتى بخير

----------


## the_chemist

> فهل يا ترى أتحد الشواذ من أهل الفن مع اصحاب العقول السطحية من الصحفيين فى هدف واحد هو تشويه سمعة مصر والمصريين ؟


أستاذى الغالي سيد
إنه ليس إتحاد و لكنه زواج كاثوليكى بينهما 
و لك أن تسأل لتتأكد
شخص يعرفه جيلك و يسمع عنه جيلى أما الأجيال الجديدة فأعتقد معرفتها به قليلة

إسأل نجيب سرور

تحياتى

----------


## ابن البلد

الحقيقة يا أ/ سيد مش عارف أقول لحضرتك أيه 
كلام الجرائد خلاص الواحد مبقاش ياخد عليه ولا حتى أنا بقيت اتابع الجرائد ولا المجلات
بس اول حاجه جت علي بالي وأنا بقرأ اللي مكتوب
هو الموضوع ده منزلش في الجريدة ليه قبل جوازي  ::

----------


## سوما

الاستاذ الفاضل\ سيد..
بجد شئ مؤسف جدااااااا..... لأن اللى ينقل الصورة دى من جريدة مصرية ويرأسها صحفى كان يوم من الأيام رئيس مجلس ادارة صحيفة مصرية قومية كبرى.. وتكون ايضا سيدة مصرية هى الصحيفة كاتبة المقال ولكن للأسف الأن لا أحد ينظر للصورة البلد ولا صورة شعبها.. كل شئ ممكن يكتب حتى تنتشر الصحفية وتدر عليهم دخل الأعلانات والأموال..!!
وكمان الفن ووسائل الأعلام المختلفة.. تنقل مثل هذه الصورة السيئة المخزية وينشرها بالمسابقات السخيفة والتافهة.. شئ يحرق الأعصاب والدم بجد....
نسأل من الله عزوجل الهداية للجميع.... ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم..
فلك كل التحية والتقدير على اثارة موضوع كهذا.. وعلى غيرتك الجميلة على سمعة السيدة المصرية.. :f2: 
تقبل تحياتى الدائمة لشخصك الكريم.. :f:

----------


## نشــــوى

> الأخت الفاضلة / أرتحال
> يعجبنى جداً ما قلتيه وثقتك بنفسك وأخواتك من المصريات . ولكن خطورة هذه الأفكار فى أقتناع الأخرين بها ووصمنا نحن المصريين بما ليس فينا . لى صديق كان يعمل بدولة خليجية ورحل من هناك بسبب أحد المخمورين الذى وصف مصر بأنها عبارة عن شارع الهرم فغلى الدم فى عروق صديقى وكان رد فعله عنيف فكان ما كان .لذلك أتمنى عند نشر كل خبر به جحود وغبن بالمصريين نساء ورجال أن يكون لنا وقفة وكم تمنيت لو أن أحد قرأ لصاحب الجريدة ما جاء بجريدته حتى يجعل من صاحبة الخبر عبرة أو نصيحة تنفعها فى بداية حياتها .
> فيه فيلم أرى الدعاية له فى التلفزيون أسمه حين ميسرة يصور الحارة المصرية والبنت المصرية والأم المصرية ورجال مصر على أنهم لا يعلمون عن الأخلاق شىء بل به مشاهد شاذة كما قال النقاد وقبله عمارة يعقوبيان . وقد حاولت أن اراسل أكثر من صحيفة بأحتجاجى على كل هذه التفاهات والأفتراءات المنسوبة ظلماً للفن فكان المثوى الأخير لرسائلى صندوق القمامة . فهل يا ترى أتحد الشواذ من أهل الفن مع اصحاب العقول السطحية من الصحفيين فى هدف واحد هو تشويه سمعة مصر والمصريين ؟


والدي الكريم ..
 فهل يا ترى أتحد الشواذ من أهل الفن مع اصحاب العقول السطحية من الصحفيين فى هدف واحد هو تشويه سمعة مصر والمصريين ؟
انا اشك بصراحة ان امثال هؤلاء عندهم القدرة على الاتحاد من الاساس..اصحاب العقول السطحية  ليست لديهم القدرة على التفكير والابداعفكيف تكون لهم القدرة على الاتحاد؟؟
الحكاية يا استاذ سيد مش حكاية صحفيين ولا شواذ من اهل الفن .. الحكاية حكاية قيادات عليا ..
انا هحكي لحضرتك موقف حصل لي امبارح ..
كنا معزومين في فرح في دار الدفاع الجوي .. ووقفنا عند باب الجراج علشان ندخل.. الحارس قال لنا متأسفين مش هنقدر نسمح لكم بالدخول..لييييييه؟؟؟
علشان والدتي منتقبه وفي تعليمات تمنع دخلو المنتقبات المكان ده .. فبابا قال له طيب الحل ايه احنا جايين من الاسماعلية .. فالحارس قاله اناآسف انا عبد المأمور .. دي تعليمات المشير بنفسه!!!
فبابا قال له طيب هندخل بس نركن العربيه في الجراج واولادى هيدخلوا مع جيرانا وهطلع انا والمدام مش هندخل الفرح احنا اصلا مش لنا فى الافراح و الكلام ده .. الحارس رفض حتى ان احنا ندخل نركن العربية طول ما والدتي راكبة فيها!!!!
المهم دخلنا احنا الفرح وبابا وماما راحوا يزوروا ناس قرايبنا وبعدين يرجعوا ياخدونا.. 
وبدأ البرنامج اللى اقل ما يقال عنه انه وضيع .. وبدأ بمغني هزلي معاه تقريبا 30 شاب هم فرقته انتشروا في ارجاء القاعة زى القرود بالظلللط يتنططوا ويرقصوا ويعملوا حركات المفروض ان هى تشجع الناس الرخمة امثالى اللى قاعدين على الكراسي انهم يقوموا يتفاعلوا ..
شباب اعمارهم من 20 سنة فيما فوق .. ايه اللى وصلهم لكده .. فساد اخلاق ولا لقمة العيش؟؟
بجد كنت ببص لهم واقول ..بأه دول شباب مسلمين!!!!!!!!!!!!!
وشوية وظهرت  الطامة الكبرى اللى لو كنا نعلم بوجودها من قبل ما نيجي عمرنا ما كنا دخلنا الفرح ده ..
ظهرت الراقصة اللولبية .. شبه عاريه !!!!!!!
تخيل حضرتك سمحوا للراقصة العارية تدخل ومنعوا والدتي المنتقبة من الدخول!!!!
ساعتها جه في بالى العبارة المشهورة .. هي دي مصر يا عبلة  :xmas 20: 
ممكن اكون اللى حكيته برة الموضوع .. بس صدقني في الاخر بيصب في مكان واحد ..
وحقيقي من امبارح وانا راجعة بجد حزية ومهمومة .. وزى ما تقول كده لقيت فرصة اطلع اللى جوايا ..
ونفسي اسأل سؤال واحد .. هى البلد دي بتاعتنا؟؟؟؟
بعتذر على الاطالة استاذ سيد .. بس بجد كنت عايزة اتكلم 
تقديري واحترامي 
 :f:   :f:

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
دخلت بالامس وسجلت مداخله ولكن للاسف الشديد الكمبيوتر فصل عندى وكنت وقتها اشعر بغضب شديد من كاتبه المقاله وازداد غضبى لما المداخله راحت منى 
عموما مش هعرف ارغى تانى كما بالامس ولكنى اقول لهذه السيده 
لن تجدى مثل المرأه المصريه الصبوره التى تتحمل وتصبر على بيتها وزجها واولادها 
انا لااقلل من شأن النساء العربيات ولكن حالنا فى مصر ليس له وجوده فى غيرها 
لابد ان تتطالب هذه الكاتبه بأن تقدم اعتذار فهذا اقل شئ يمكن ان تفعله فى هذا الخطأ الجسيم 
شكرا لحضرتك

----------


## the_chemist

يا جماعة الخير
نطالب هذه الصحفية و الجريدة بالإعتذار و هل سيوافقون

يا جماعة من هو سمير رجب
لو تحدثت عنه سأقع تحت طائلة القانون و لا شك
و هو من أدخل خدمة الصور الوقحة في جريدة الجمهورية "طبعا خدمة لأمثاله"
و صرخ الناس ليوقفها و لكن الصراخ كان في مالطا القديمة

يعنى دا هدفه من زماااااااااااااااااااااااان

و بعدين عاوز أعرف تمويل الجريدة دى منين و أهدافه لأنها كما قال الأستاذ سيد أنها مجانية
مجانية و كما من إعلاناتها تطبع طباعة فاخرة فمن أين التمويل الفاخر و أهدافه

أسئلة بريئة خالص مش كده

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> أستاذى الغالي سيد
> إنه ليس إتحاد و لكنه زواج كاثوليكى بينهما 
> و لك أن تسأل لتتأكد
> شخص يعرفه جيلك و يسمع عنه جيلى أما الأجيال الجديدة فأعتقد معرفتها به قليلة
> 
> إسأل نجيب سرور
> 
> تحياتى


أخى الكريم حتى لا يظل نجيب سرور مجهول أنقل لكم ما يخصه من ويكبديا
من ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة

هو محمد نجيب سرور محمد هجرس ولد بقرية إخطاب، مركز أجا ، محافظة الدقهلية (1 يونيو 1932 - 24 أكتوبر 1978 م) شاعر مصري معاصر، قرب انتهاء دراسته بكلية الحقوق في السنة الرابعة قرر الالتحاق بالمعهد العالي للفنون المسرحية الذي حصل منه على الدبلوم في عام 1956 م وهو في الرابعة والعشرين من العمر.

عند تخرجه انضم إلى (المسرح الشعبي) الذي كان تابعًا لمصلحة الفنون التي كان يديرها الأديب يحيى حقي, واشترك في أعمال المسرح الشعبي بالتأليف والاخراج والتمثيل.

في أواخر عام 1958 سافر في بعثة إلى الاتحاد السوفييتي حيث درس الإخراج المسرحي وفي عام 1963 انتقل إلى المجر وظل حتى عام 1964،عمل فيها بالإذاعة، عاد بعدها إلى وطنه مصر حيث شهدت القاهرة فترة ازدهار انتاج سرور المسرحي والشعري والنقدي, خلال فترة الستينيات.

اعتقل نجيب سرور في عهد جمال عبدالناصر لأسباب سياسية، كما أودع مشفى الأمراض العقلية في الإسكندرية فقضى فيها عامين.

لم يتوقف نجيب عن الإبداع حتى و هو يعاني الاضرابات النفسية التي كانت زوجته الأولى عاملا في احتدامها بسبب ما كان يظنه من خيانتها له.

بعد انفصالهما تزوج نجيب من امرأة روسية أنجب منها ابنه شهدي

توفي عام 1978 عن عمر يناهز الستة و أربعين عامًا.


[تحرير] من أعماله
شجرة الزيتون 
يس وبهية 
آه ياليل ياقمر 
ميرامار: التي اقتبسها من رواية نجيب محفوظ واخرجها بنفسه لفرقة المسرح الحر عام 1968 على مسرح الزمالك. 
التراجيديا الانسانية 
لزوم ما يلزم 
بروتوكولات حكماء ريش 
رباعيات نجيب سرور 
الطوفان الثاني 
فارس آخر زمن 
أعمال شعرية عن الوطن والمنفى 
رسائل إلى صلاح عبدالصبور 
عن الانسان الطيب 
رحلة في ثلاثية نجيب محفوظ 
حوار في المسرح 
هموم في الادب والفن 
تحت عباءة ابي العلاء 
هكذا قال جحا 
أعماله الشعرية:

التراجيديا الإنسانية: مجموعة شعرية كتبها بين 1952 و 1959 . صدرت عن "[الدار المصرية للتأليف و الترجمة و النشر]" عام 1967 بالقاهرة. 
لزوم ما يلزم مجموعة شعرية كتبها في بودابِست عام 1964 ، صدر أول مرة عن "[دار الشعب]" عام 1975 بالقاهرة. 
مجموعة خارجة فى الألفاظ والمعانى لذا لم أورد اسمها : نجيب سرور: رباعيات و قصائد هجائية كتبها نجيب سرور بين 1969 و 1974 سب فيها كل شيء و كل القيم سبا فاحشا و أعلن كفره بالعالم و يأسه من الفساد الذي يحيد به ماديا و أخلاقيا. ورغم شهرته فإنه أقل أعمال نجيب سرور قيمة فنية، وأقربهم إلي الصراخ العصبي الذي أصاب نجيب بعد الإحباط والإفلاس. لم ينشر الديوان في حياته لكن تسجيلا صوتيا و هو يلقيه في جلسة خاصة نسخ و انتشر. نشر ابنه شهدي نجيب سرور على الوب عام 1998 أجزاء منه مما كان سببا في ملاحقته القانونية[1] و هروبه إلى روسيا حيث يعيش الآن 
بروتوكولات حكماء ريش: أشعار و مشاهد مسرحية ، كتبها و صدر عن مكتبة مدبولي بالقاهرة عام 1978. 
رباعيات نجيب سرور: ديوان كتبه بين 1974 و 1975 ، صدر بمكتبة مدبولي عام 1978. 
الطوفان الثاني: ديوان كتبه عام 1978 بالقاهرة ، تضمنه المجلد الرابع من أعماله الكاملة عام 1997. 
فارس آخر زمن: ديوان كتبه عام 1978 ، تضمنه المجلد الرابع من أعماله الكاملة عام 1997. 
أعمال شعرية عن الوطن و المنفي: ديوان كتبه فيما بين 1959 و 1963 و لم ينشر. 
رسائل إلي صلاح عبد الصبور: كتبها في موسكو بين 1959 و 1963 و لم تنشر. 
عن الإنسان الطيب: ديوان كتبه في موسكو فيما بين 1959 و 1963 و لم ينشر. 
يمكن مطالعة بعض أعمال نجيب سرور الشعرية في هذا الموقع http://www.wadada.net/surur/ او : http://www.arabtimes.com/sror.htm

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأبن العزيز / احمد صلاح
على رأيك يا أحمد كلام الجرايد اصبح مش مهم أما نزول الموضوع قبل زواجط . يا عم مالناش دعوة . بارك الله لك فى اهل بيتك . دمت بخير

----------


## د0 احمد فنديس

العزيز الغالي أبا الصاعق والمفكر...الأستاذ سيد...هذا نتيجة ما حدث بعد انتصار أكتوبر...لازلت أكرر أن التطبيع والانفتاح دمرا أسس المجتمع المصري..حتى أن إحدى بناتنا (المصريا) غير الراقصات بالطبع تنشر مثل هذا الكلام الأهبل مثل قلمها..إنها بلهاء للأسف..وتدعو لسيادة (اللحم الأبيض المتوسخ)...الذى أربأ بكل مصرية شريفة عفيفة أن تنضم الي جماعة بائعيه الفاسدين...لعن الله المطبيعين والمنفتحين علي ما تبثه القنوات الفضائحية (العربية) وأرجو أن تكون دوما بخير
أخوكم

----------


## محمود زايد

*رغم حبى للفن ومتابعتى له لكن دايما بقول ان الفن فضحنا فى كل مكان وبلاويه علينا اكتر من فايدته لمصر

على العموم احنا استحاله نقدر نغير الفكرة اللى اخدت عن مصر بسبب الافلام والفن المصرى بصفه عامه لانها انطبعت 

وبتكرر كل يوم من خلال القنوات الفضائيه 

لكن مش عاوزين نخلى الانطباع السئ من الغير علينا هو السائد وكانهم لا يروا اى شئ ايجابى بمصر

ويكفى ان اخت تونسيه اتصلت على الشيخ محمد حسان فى قناة الناس وبكت فى التليفون وقالت انها تحسد شعب مصر 

على علمائه وشيوخه الافاضل 

يعنى الحمدلله زى مالنا سلبيات لنا ايجابيات وكل بلد لها وعليها 

مشكور استاذنا على الموضوع ونتمنى ان الصحفيه تعتذر عن السقطه الغير مقبوله دى*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> العزيز الغالي أبا الصاعق والمفكر...الأستاذ سيد...هذا نتيجة ما حدث بعد انتصار أكتوبر...لازلت أكرر أن التطبيع والانفتاح دمرا أسس المجتمع المصري..حتى أن إحدى بناتنا (المصريا) غير الراقصات بالطبع تنشر مثل هذا الكلام الأهبل مثل قلمها..إنها بلهاء للأسف..وتدعو لسيادة (اللحم الأبيض المتوسخ)...الذى أربأ بكل مصرية شريفة عفيفة أن تنضم الي جماعة بائعيه الفاسدين...لعن الله المطبيعين والمنفتحين علي ما تبثه القنوات الفضائحية (العربية) وأرجو أن تكون دوما بخير
> أخوكم


استاذى وصديقى الأستاذ الدكتور/ احمد فنديس
حلم ولا علم سعيد وفرحان بمشاركتك . مبروك مرة تانية على كتابك الحمار خانة ومتنسانيش فى الهدية . يا صديقى افتكرت موضوعك ( اللحم الأبيض المتوسخ )فور قرأتى لما جاء بالصحيفة السميرية الرجبية التى يحاول صاحبها التشبث بأزيال الحكومة حتى ولو كانت الكترونيه  وما جائتنا به هذه الناقلة لأفكار غيرها دون اعمال للعقل ليس تطبيع بعد حرب اكتوبر بل هو تشطيح وتسطيح للفكر ( غير التسطيح على ظهر التوربينى وقانا الله شر ما كان يفعل فوقه )  أما التطبيع والأنفتاح الحاليين فقد دمروا فينا فعلاً اسس ومبادىء . لا تحرمنا من تواجدك . دمت بخير

----------


## bortofa7

أستاذى الفاضل
لقد وضعت يدك على جرح من جروحنا العميقة 
مرض مزمن أخاف أن أقول ليس لة دواء
أنظر الى الأفلام الى البرامج الى الكليبات الى الشوارع 
لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله
شكرا على طرحك لهذا الموضوع

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

سيدى ووالدى العزيز .... أ/سيد ابراهيم

احسست بمشاعرك .. عند قرأتى لما نقلته عن تللك الصحيفة
وشعرت بألالم الذى اعتصر قلبك
فما اقساه من شعور .. ذلك عندما تشعر بالخزى والهوان

ولكن يبقى السؤال...

على من نلوم ؟
على من نقل وسمح بنشر تلك الكلمات؟
ام على انفسنا نحن ... من ساعدجنا على ترسيخ تلك المفاهيم فى عقول الاخريين ؟
ام على الساسة والحكام ... من جعلوا من ارض مصر ارضا خصبة لنمو تلك المشاعر المخزية داخلنا ؟

ونعود لنتساءل سؤالنا الكبير...

انتظر رأيك ومداخلتك هنا ... :f:

استاذى الجليل
اعتذر لوضعى رابط لموضوع اخر بصفحتك
ولكن هذا لما احسستة من ترابط الفكرتين

دمت لنا..
قلبا نابضا بالحب .. لنا نعم الصديق
وعقلا منيرا .. يضىء لنا الطريق


خالص محبتى .. ورقيق تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> الاستاذ الفاضل\ سيد..
> بجد شئ مؤسف جدااااااا..... لأن اللى ينقل الصورة دى من جريدة مصرية ويرأسها صحفى كان يوم من الأيام رئيس مجلس ادارة صحيفة مصرية قومية كبرى.. وتكون ايضا سيدة مصرية هى الصحيفة كاتبة المقال ولكن للأسف الأن لا أحد ينظر للصورة البلد ولا صورة شعبها.. كل شئ ممكن يكتب حتى تنتشر الصحفية وتدر عليهم دخل الأعلانات والأموال..!!
> وكمان الفن ووسائل الأعلام المختلفة.. تنقل مثل هذه الصورة السيئة المخزية وينشرها بالمسابقات السخيفة والتافهة.. شئ يحرق الأعصاب والدم بجد....
> نسأل من الله عزوجل الهداية للجميع.... ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم..
> فلك كل التحية والتقدير على اثارة موضوع كهذا.. وعلى غيرتك الجميلة على سمعة السيدة المصرية..
> تقبل تحياتى الدائمة لشخصك الكريم..


مصر بخير يا سومة ونأمل فى إلتزام صحفنا القومية والخاصة بالمثل المصرية . يحتاج من يكتب فعلاً أن يضع مصر أمام عينه . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> والدي الكريم ..
>  فهل يا ترى أتحد الشواذ من أهل الفن مع اصحاب العقول السطحية من الصحفيين فى هدف واحد هو تشويه سمعة مصر والمصريين ؟
> انا اشك بصراحة ان امثال هؤلاء عندهم القدرة على الاتحاد من الاساس..اصحاب العقول السطحية  ليست لديهم القدرة على التفكير والابداعفكيف تكون لهم القدرة على الاتحاد؟؟
> الحكاية يا استاذ سيد مش حكاية صحفيين ولا شواذ من اهل الفن .. الحكاية حكاية قيادات عليا ..
> انا هحكي لحضرتك موقف حصل لي امبارح ..
> كنا معزومين في فرح في دار الدفاع الجوي .. ووقفنا عند باب الجراج علشان ندخل.. الحارس قال لنا متأسفين مش هنقدر نسمح لكم بالدخول..لييييييه؟؟؟
> علشان والدتي منتقبه وفي تعليمات تمنع دخلو المنتقبات المكان ده .. فبابا قال له طيب الحل ايه احنا جايين من الاسماعلية .. فالحارس قاله اناآسف انا عبد المأمور .. دي تعليمات المشير بنفسه!!!
> فبابا قال له طيب هندخل بس نركن العربيه في الجراج واولادى هيدخلوا مع جيرانا وهطلع انا والمدام مش هندخل الفرح احنا اصلا مش لنا فى الافراح و الكلام ده .. الحارس رفض حتى ان احنا ندخل نركن العربية طول ما والدتي راكبة فيها!!!!
> المهم دخلنا احنا الفرح وبابا وماما راحوا يزوروا ناس قرايبنا وبعدين يرجعوا ياخدونا.. 
> ...


شوفى يا ابنتى الحبيبة فى كلمة واحدة ( يقول الرسول ياتيي زمانا على امتي القابض على دينه كاالقابض على الجمر ) صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ودمت بخير.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> السلام عليكم
> دخلت بالامس وسجلت مداخله ولكن للاسف الشديد الكمبيوتر فصل عندى وكنت وقتها اشعر بغضب شديد من كاتبه المقاله وازداد غضبى لما المداخله راحت منى 
> عموما مش هعرف ارغى تانى كما بالامس ولكنى اقول لهذه السيده 
> لن تجدى مثل المرأه المصريه الصبوره التى تتحمل وتصبر على بيتها وزجها واولادها 
> انا لااقلل من شأن النساء العربيات ولكن حالنا فى مصر ليس له وجوده فى غيرها 
> لابد ان تتطالب هذه الكاتبه بأن تقدم اعتذار فهذا اقل شئ يمكن ان تفعله فى هذا الخطأ الجسيم 
> شكرا لحضرتك


أختى المؤمنة / أم البنات
اعرف شعورك فقد قاسيت منه عندما يضيع جهدى فيما كتبته بسبب السيرفر



> لن تجدى مثل المرأه المصريه الصبوره التى تتحمل وتصبر على بيتها وزجها واولادها 
> انا لااقلل من شأن النساء العربيات ولكن حالنا فى مصر ليس له وجوده فى غيرها


 لقد ذكرتينا بكل سيدة مصرية فسيدات مصر تيجان فوق رؤسنا وسيظلوا . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> يا جماعة الخير
> نطالب هذه الصحفية و الجريدة بالإعتذار و هل سيوافقون
> 
> يا جماعة من هو سمير رجب
> لو تحدثت عنه سأقع تحت طائلة القانون و لا شك
> و هو من أدخل خدمة الصور الوقحة في جريدة الجمهورية "طبعا خدمة لأمثاله"
> و صرخ الناس ليوقفها و لكن الصراخ كان في مالطا القديمة
> 
> يعنى دا هدفه من زماااااااااااااااااااااااان
> ...


يا صديقى العزيز ما تتعبشى نفسك من يقوم بالأعغتذار يكون قد عرف خطئه ويمكن عايز يشتهر فيخالف . أما عن التمويل فالجيب ما زال عامراً .. دمت بخير

----------


## حنين مصر

اولا  باعتذر لحضرتك  استاذ  سيد 
لانى من العنوان  فهمت  انه  موضوع خاص  بالرقص  فما فكرتش  ادخل واشارك لكن مش عارفه ليه دخلت  النهارده ؟
الموضوع  فعلا  رائع وبيلقى  الضوء  على مصيبه  كبيره بتحصل هى سمعتنا  كمسلمين  اولا  وكمصريين ثانيا 
لما احنا  نجرح نفسنا  العالم باءه  يعمل  فينا  ايه ولما تهون  على نفسى  اكيد  هاهون على الدنيا بحالها
كنت باستغرب من الهجوم الشرس اللى اخوانا العرب بيهجوها بيه لكن النهارده استاذ الفاضل تقريبا فهمت .فهمت انهم شايفين مصر كباريه كبير  واى حد عاوز يرقص  لازم يزورنا  ومابقوش ينزلوا مصر يتفرجوا  على الحضاره الاسلاميه والقبطيه والفرعونيه لا دول بينزلوا عشان شارع الهرم ونسيوا  يشوفوا  الهرم.مش عارفه  ابكى على حالنا  ولا  ابكى على الزمن اللى خلى الست  المصريه اللى بتربى  وتعلم وتكبر وكمان تشتغل  ................ للاسف لكى الله يامصر ولكى الله  ياحفيده هاجر وماريه عليهما السلام
متاسفه انى طولت بس مابقتش عارفه  الاقيها  منين  ولا منين من الحكومه ولا من الجيران ولا من المصريين اللى باعوا  عقولهم  وبدلوها  بشويه فلوس وللاسف المواضيع اللى بتناقش حاجات  تافهه بتلاقيها مطلوبه جدا وتوزيعها  كويس بينما المواضيع الجاده  لاتجد من يريد ان يعرف ودا  اكيد لاننا طفح الكيل  مابقناش عاوزين نعرف  ونسمع تعبنا بجد والله
والسؤال اللى محيرنى دلوقتى
ياترى احنا اللى عملنا كدا فى نفسنا  ولا احنا مجبورين ؟
مخيرين  ولا مسيرين؟
ممكن  نصحى  ولا ربنا  كتب  علينا  نفضل ميتين؟

باعتذر  مره  تانيه  لاطاله
ولجهلى بالموضوع

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> اولا  باعتذر لحضرتك  استاذ  سيد 
> لانى من العنوان  فهمت  انه  موضوع خاص  بالرقص  فما فكرتش  ادخل واشارك لكن مش عارفه ليه دخلت  النهارده ؟
> الموضوع  فعلا  رائع وبيلقى  الضوء  على مصيبه  كبيره بتحصل هى سمعتنا  كمسلمين  اولا  وكمصريين ثانيا 
> لما احنا  نجرح نفسنا  العالم باءه  يعمل  فينا  ايه ولما تهون  على نفسى  اكيد  هاهون على الدنيا بحالها
> كنت باستغرب من الهجوم الشرس اللى اخوانا العرب بيهجوها بيه لكن النهارده استاذ الفاضل تقريبا فهمت .فهمت انهم شايفين مصر كباريه كبير  واى حد عاوز يرقص  لازم يزورنا  ومابقوش ينزلوا مصر يتفرجوا  على الحضاره الاسلاميه والقبطيه والفرعونيه لا دول بينزلوا عشان شارع الهرم ونسيوا  يشوفوا  الهرم.مش عارفه  ابكى على حالنا  ولا  ابكى على الزمن اللى خلى الست  المصريه اللى بتربى  وتعلم وتكبر وكمان تشتغل  ................ للاسف لكى الله يامصر ولكى الله  ياحفيده هاجر وماريه عليهما السلام
> متاسفه انى طولت بس مابقتش عارفه  الاقيها  منين  ولا منين من الحكومه ولا من الجيران ولا من المصريين اللى باعوا  عقولهم  وبدلوها  بشويه فلوس وللاسف المواضيع اللى بتناقش حاجات  تافهه بتلاقيها مطلوبه جدا وتوزيعها  كويس بينما المواضيع الجاده  لاتجد من يريد ان يعرف ودا  اكيد لاننا طفح الكيل  مابقناش عاوزين نعرف  ونسمع تعبنا بجد والله
> والسؤال اللى محيرنى دلوقتى
> ياترى احنا اللى عملنا كدا فى نفسنا  ولا احنا مجبورين ؟
> مخيرين  ولا مسيرين؟
> ...


الأبنة الفاضلة / حنين
نحنالذين نعتذر لك ولكل مصرية فأنت درر فى تيجاننا ولكننا نحن من أهمل فى تلك الدرر . الفقر يا ابنتى لعنه الله وأعود لموقولة سيدنا على كرم الله وجهه ( لو كان الفقر رجل لقتلته ) الفقر من جعل أهلنا يفرطون فى بناتهم ويزوجوهم لوافدين زواج لا يفرق عن زواج المتعة اذى الغى من أيام الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وساعد السماسرة الذين يتولون عمليات القوادة أن البسطاء غير متبحرين فى الدين وأقنعوهم بصحة  الزواج من الناحية الدينية . ولا أظن أن من يبيع ابنته أو جاهل بالدين ولكن الفقر والطمع يحكمانه . مصر قد يراها البعض كباريه ولكن من تعلموا فيها من العرب والشعوب الأفريقية والأسيوية يعتبرونها قلعة للعلم فلا تبتئسى يا ابنتى .
أما مشاكلنا مع الجيران فأعلم أنكى تكلمتى فيها وتحاورتى مع ابنى الصاعق وصديقى الكيماوى فى موضوع ابن رشد عن ما كتبه عن الفلسطينين وأقول أن الصورة ليست قاتمه جداً ولكن قول الحقيقة ولو كانت تصدم هو أول سبب الإصلاح . اشكرك لمرورك ودمت بخي

----------


## adham4475

لقد قرأت الموضوع وكل ما تم من رد عليه من هجوم قاس على الصحفية
ولأننى من أشد المعجبين بصفحتها ومن قرائها الدائمين
فحرصت ألا أقدم ردى قبل أن أعرف هذه الشخصية
توجهت للجريدة وقابلتها بحجة أن لدى مشكلة ووجدتها إنسانة محجبة رزينة العقل ولها من الحكمة باع كبير
وجدتنى أمام شخصية انبهرت بها أكثر من ذى قبل
تحدثت معها عما تكتبه فذكرت لى أنها ليست هى التى تكتب هذا ولذلك وللأمانة فهى دائما تلحق باسمها كلمة إعداد وهو مالا أجده لدى صحفيين كثيرين آخرين .. وذكرت لى أن الهدف من هذا الباب إدخال شيء من البسمة فقط على القلوب المتعبة بمصاعب الحياة وذكرت لها ما ذكر حول هذا الموضوع فى منتديكم فما كان منها إلا أن ذكرت حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل جزاهم الله كل خير .. ووجدت على وجهها البشوش مسحة حزن .. ثم قالت إنها لم تقصد الإساءة لأحد .. ثم سألتنى .. هل وصل بنا الحد لهذه الدرجة لنترك أمور أخرى من محاربة فعلية للإسلام وللشعب المصرى وللقدس لنبحث هل نحن نحب الرقص أم لا؟..ثم قالت .. بالفعل نحن شعب نحب الرقص ولكننى لا أقول الرقص الذى يحرمه الله أمام الآخرين .. فجميع بنات حواء تحب الرقص وكل أب عندما يجد طفلته الصغيرة والتى لم يتعد عمرها السنتين تتمايل مع الموسيقى يفرح بها ويرقص معها .. وكل أفراحنا نجد العريس يرقص وترقص معه عروسه مع احترامى لكل الرجال إلا أننى أرفض حتى رقص العروس أمام أحد إلا زوجها ومع محارمها من سيدات فقط.. عمرك سمعت عن رجل يكره أن ترقص له زوجته وحده .. أكاد أجزم بأنه لا يوجد هذا الرجل إلا القلة ..ومن المستحيل أن يكون الرقص وصمة عار نخاف منها .. ونتهرب من أن تلصق بنا وإلا لما حاولت كل بلدان العالم تقليدنا فى الرقص الشرقى ومنافستنا فيه والدليل على ذلك انتشار مدارس الرقص الشرقى بالعالم أجمع .. وهذا لا يقلل من شأننا كمصريين لنا أمجادنا وتاريخنا ..
وكل ما أريد ذكره ..وأقوله فعلا لكل من هاجمنى أشكركم ولن أقول إلا أنها عصبية المؤمن المصرى الحريص على صورة بلده ولكننا يمكننا إبراز صورة بلدنا الجميل فى حبنا لهذا البلد بالتعاون والحب ودرء الفساد الحق وليس التفاهات التى ليس لدى وقت للرد عليها.. وأنا أرد نيابة عنها بأن كل دعوة وجهت لهذه الإنسانة فسوف ترد لصاحبها مضاعفة وسوف يجازى كل من تكلم فى حقها على صفحتكم من الله تعالى أشد الجزاء فمن أعطى الحق لبعض السيدات بأن تحكم على تربية هذه الإنسانة والبيت الذى نشأت به هذا الحكم جزاهن الله عما قلن فى حقها وإن سامحت هى فى حقها فأنا وغيرى الكثيرين لن نسامح من طعنها فى أخلاقها ونعتها بهذه الأوصاف السيئة ولا سامحهم الله ..
رجاء عدم حذف ردى
ورجاء آخر إذا كان هناك عداء ورأى شخصى لبعض الأفراد فى أحد فاليراعى الله فى رده قبل ذكره وجزاكم الله خيرا
أخ مسلم يخاف الله فى سمعة بنات دينه.. ولنتق الله جميعا ونراعيه فى أولادنا

----------


## قلم رصاص حر

السلام عليكم اخوانى
هذا الموضوع اعتقد انه فكر به كثير من المصريين واعتقد خصوصا المصريين الذين يعيشون فى وطنا العربى فهم اكثر من يشعوروا بهذا الامر .... وماذا فى يدينا نفعل كل هذا بسبب الافلام المصرية المعروضة لنا فى الدول العربية . فأنا اعتقد انه لاتخلوا دولة عربية من كابريهات و ملاهى ليلية ولكن بلدنا اكثر ما يشهرها هو الافلام العربية .... منهم لله من أساءوا لنا واساءوا للمصريين . شكرا جدا جدا على الموضوع .

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> لقد قرأت الموضوع وكل ما تم من رد عليه من هجوم قاس على الصحفية
> ولأننى من أشد المعجبين بصفحتها ومن قرائها الدائمين
> فحرصت ألا أقدم ردى قبل أن أعرف هذه الشخصية
> توجهت للجريدة وقابلتها بحجة أن لدى مشكلة ووجدتها إنسانة محجبة رزينة العقل ولها من الحكمة باع كبير
> وجدتنى أمام شخصية انبهرت بها أكثر من ذى قبل
> تحدثت معها عما تكتبه فذكرت لى أنها ليست هى التى تكتب هذا ولذلك وللأمانة فهى دائما تلحق باسمها كلمة إعداد وهو مالا أجده لدى صحفيين كثيرين آخرين .. وذكرت لى أن الهدف من هذا الباب إدخال شيء من البسمة فقط على القلوب المتعبة بمصاعب الحياة وذكرت لها ما ذكر حول هذا الموضوع فى منتديكم فما كان منها إلا أن ذكرت حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل جزاهم الله كل خير .. ووجدت على وجهها البشوش مسحة حزن .. ثم قالت إنها لم تقصد الإساءة لأحد .. ثم سألتنى .. هل وصل بنا الحد لهذه الدرجة لنترك أمور أخرى من محاربة فعلية للإسلام وللشعب المصرى وللقدس لنبحث هل نحن نحب الرقص أم لا؟..ثم قالت .. بالفعل نحن شعب نحب الرقص ولكننى لا أقول الرقص الذى يحرمه الله أمام الآخرين .. فجميع بنات حواء تحب الرقص وكل أب عندما يجد طفلته الصغيرة والتى لم يتعد عمرها السنتين تتمايل مع الموسيقى يفرح بها ويرقص معها .. وكل أفراحنا نجد العريس يرقص وترقص معه عروسه مع احترامى لكل الرجال إلا أننى أرفض حتى رقص العروس أمام أحد إلا زوجها ومع محارمها من سيدات فقط.. عمرك سمعت عن رجل يكره أن ترقص له زوجته وحده .. أكاد أجزم بأنه لا يوجد هذا الرجل إلا القلة ..ومن المستحيل أن يكون الرقص وصمة عار نخاف منها .. ونتهرب من أن تلصق بنا وإلا لما حاولت كل بلدان العالم تقليدنا فى الرقص الشرقى ومنافستنا فيه والدليل على ذلك انتشار مدارس الرقص الشرقى بالعالم أجمع .. وهذا لا يقلل من شأننا كمصريين لنا أمجادنا وتاريخنا ..
> وكل ما أريد ذكره ..وأقوله فعلا لكل من هاجمنى أشكركم ولن أقول إلا أنها عصبية المؤمن المصرى الحريص على صورة بلده ولكننا يمكننا إبراز صورة بلدنا الجميل فى حبنا لهذا البلد بالتعاون والحب ودرء الفساد الحق وليس التفاهات التى ليس لدى وقت للرد عليها.. وأنا أرد نيابة عنها بأن كل دعوة وجهت لهذه الإنسانة فسوف ترد لصاحبها مضاعفة وسوف يجازى كل من تكلم فى حقها على صفحتكم من الله تعالى أشد الجزاء فمن أعطى الحق لبعض السيدات بأن تحكم على تربية هذه الإنسانة والبيت الذى نشأت به هذا الحكم جزاهن الله عما قلن فى حقها وإن سامحت هى فى حقها فأنا وغيرى الكثيرين لن نسامح من طعنها فى أخلاقها ونعتها بهذه الأوصاف السيئة ولا سامحهم الله ..
> رجاء عدم حذف ردى
> ورجاء آخر إذا كان هناك عداء ورأى شخصى لبعض الأفراد فى أحد فاليراعى الله فى رده قبل ذكره وجزاكم الله خيرا
> أخ مسلم يخاف الله فى سمعة بنات دينه.. ولنتق الله جميعا ونراعيه فى أولادنا


الأستاذ الفاضل 
أولاً أرحب بك فى أول مشاركة لك معنا وأهلاً بك وسهلاً . طبعاً لا يمكننا حذف مشاركتك فأنت تعبر عن رأيك بألتزام والأختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضية والنقاش الحر بإحترام يصل بنا للحقيقة .
الصحفى كالإمام فى المسجد تماماً يصدق الناس ما يقوله لذا عليه الألتزام وعدم إثارة الخلاف  وأن يحسن أختيار ما يكتبه أو ينقله عن الأخرين . وإعداد الشىء يجعل صاحبه يفكر ويختار ويدقق فيكون مسئول عن ما يكتبه ولا نعترض على أى اخبار خفيفة فهى مطلوبة فى ظل ما نعانيه من مشاكل كثيره ولكن يجب أن يكون ما نكتبه يحترم الجميع خاصة أمهاتنا وبناتنا .
لقد ذهبت بنا يا أخى حتى قلت أن بيننا وبينها عداوات مع أننا لا نعرفها ولكن نعرف ونعى جيداً ما كتبته ونعرف من يتلقفون مثل هذه الأخبار عن بلدنا للتشهير بنا . يعجبنى نشاطك فمن أول يوم لدخولك المنتدى قرأت الموضوع ثم ذهبت لمقابلة الصحفية وعدت لتكتب رأيك بشجاعة !!!. أحييك . ولكن أرجو منك أن تنصح الصحفية التى أحسبها صغيرة وفى بداية حياتها بأن تختار موضوعات لا تمس بناتنا بغير حق وأن تقرأ جيداً ما تنقله وأتمنى أن يتطور الأمر ونقرأ لها أراء خاصة بها وليست منقولة وأعتقد أن هذه أمنية طيبة .
دمت بخير ونطمع فى أن نرى لك مشاركات فى مواضيع جديدة .

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> السلام عليكم اخوانى
> هذا الموضوع اعتقد انه فكر به كثير من المصريين واعتقد خصوصا المصريين الذين يعيشون فى وطنا العربى فهم اكثر من يشعوروا بهذا الامر .... وماذا فى يدينا نفعل كل هذا بسبب الافلام المصرية المعروضة لنا فى الدول العربية . فأنا اعتقد انه لاتخلوا دولة عربية من كابريهات و ملاهى ليلية ولكن بلدنا اكثر ما يشهرها هو الافلام العربية .... منهم لله من أساءوا لنا واساءوا للمصريين . شكرا جدا جدا على الموضوع .


مرحباً بك . أوافق على رأيك الخاص بشعور المصريين المقيمين فى الدول العربية وما يلاقونه بسبب أخبار غير صحيحة تظهر مجتمعنا على غير حقيقته . دمت بخير

----------


## جاسمين مراد

[B][frame="1 80"]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
يا جماعة انا مش عارفة اقولكم ايه اتقوا الله قى كلامكم .....
من الواضح ان كل الناس اللى ردت بهجوم على هذا المقال غير متابعين نهائيا المقالات التى تعدها نسرين هجرس واللى كان متابع كان عرف ان معظم مقالتها بيكون فيها نوع من الفانتازيا او نقدر نقول نوع من المرح و الدعابة لتسلية القراء و لكن لأن بعض الناس نفوسهم مريضة و نواياهم سيئة بيفهموا الكلام غلط و معندهمش استعداد يظنوا الظن الحسن بالناس و يلقوا هجوم كاسح وبدون تفكير . و الاخ اللى قال ان الكلام اللى هى كتبته دليل على بيئتها ونشئتها ودليل على الفساد.... و الله حرام عليك يا شيخ و انت تعرف منين بيئتها و لا نشئتها و لا هو سهل نخوض فى كلام ميصحش المسلمين يقولوه على بعض و بعدين هى قالت ايه قالت ان اللى يحب الرقص ياخذ واحدة مصرية وهو الكلام ده معناه ان المصريات ماشيين يرقصوا فى الشوارع او فى الكباريهات يا شيخ حرام عليك ... وهو لو الواحدة رقصت لزوجها يبقى حرام ولا فساد و افتكر كويس يا استاذ سيد ان المقال اصلا بيتكلم عن الزواج مش عن حاجة تانية .و السيدة عائشة رضى الله عنها لما قالت " ان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يحب الجلوس عند مارية المصرية كثيرا لأن لها كلام حلو ككلام المصريات " يبقى الكلام ده معناه ان المصريات كلامنجية و لا ده دليل على جاذبية حديثهم .
ياريت نتعلم نفهم الكلام صح قبل مانهاجم و نظلم و لا احنا غاويين نأخذ ذنوب و سيئات من غير سبب و لا يمكن الكلام الوحش على الناس حاجة كويسة . و لا ننسى قول الله تعالى " ما يلفظ من قول الا لديه رقيب عتيد " .و كان عنده حق الراجل الاجنبى اللى اسلم و قال الحمد لله انى اسلمت قبل ان ارى المسلمين و الله عنده حق اكيد من اللى شافه من المسلمين بيعملوا فى بعض .[/frame][/B]

----------


## القاضى الكبير

العيب مش منهم الغيب  من الرجالة اللى بيخلوا  بناتهم يرقصوا  فى الافراح  قدام كل من هب ودب 

ويسحبوا العروسة من الكوشة ، وتقعد ترقص وسط الناس الغريب والقريب بلا حياء ولا خجل 

خلاص  راحت ايام الخجل والكسوف والحياء ،، ده  زمن  قلة  الحيـــــــــــــــــــا !!!

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> [B][frame="1 80"]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> يا جماعة انا مش عارفة اقولكم ايه اتقوا الله قى كلامكم .....
> من الواضح ان كل الناس اللى ردت بهجوم على هذا المقال غير متابعين نهائيا المقالات التى تعدها نسرين هجرس واللى كان متابع كان عرف ان معظم مقالتها بيكون فيها نوع من الفانتازيا او نقدر نقول نوع من المرح و الدعابة لتسلية القراء و لكن لأن بعض الناس نفوسهم مريضة و نواياهم سيئة بيفهموا الكلام غلط و معندهمش استعداد يظنوا الظن الحسن بالناس و يلقوا هجوم كاسح وبدون تفكير . و الاخ اللى قال ان الكلام اللى هى كتبته دليل على بيئتها ونشئتها ودليل على الفساد.... و الله حرام عليك يا شيخ و انت تعرف منين بيئتها و لا نشئتها و لا هو سهل نخوض فى كلام ميصحش المسلمين يقولوه على بعض و بعدين هى قالت ايه قالت ان اللى يحب الرقص ياخذ واحدة مصرية وهو الكلام ده معناه ان المصريات ماشيين يرقصوا فى الشوارع او فى الكباريهات يا شيخ حرام عليك ... وهو لو الواحدة رقصت لزوجها يبقى حرام ولا فساد و افتكر كويس يا استاذ سيد ان المقال اصلا بيتكلم عن الزواج مش عن حاجة تانية .و السيدة عائشة رضى الله عنها لما قالت " ان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يحب الجلوس عند مارية المصرية كثيرا لأن لها كلام حلو ككلام المصريات " يبقى الكلام ده معناه ان المصريات كلامنجية و لا ده دليل على جاذبية حديثهم .
> ياريت نتعلم نفهم الكلام صح قبل مانهاجم و نظلم و لا احنا غاويين نأخذ ذنوب و سيئات من غير سبب و لا يمكن الكلام الوحش على الناس حاجة كويسة . و لا ننسى قول الله تعالى " ما يلفظ من قول الا لديه رقيب عتيد " .و كان عنده حق الراجل الاجنبى اللى اسلم و قال الحمد لله انى اسلمت قبل ان ارى المسلمين و الله عنده حق اكيد من اللى شافه من المسلمين بيعملوا فى بعض .[/frame][/B]


الأخت الفاضلة / جاسمين مراد
أهلاً بك معنا ومرحباً بك وبرأيك الذى أحترمه كما أحترمت كل الأراء السابقة . اعلم أن مواضيع الكاتبة نسرين هجرس كلها فانتزيا ولم نتهمها فى شخصها أو نحكم عليها بشىء يغضب الله . لكننا نسعى إلى الأفضل . لو علمتى كم المتربصين بمصرنا وكم الشامتين فى كل ما يجرى فى مصر وما يحدث للمصريين المقيمين بالبلدان العربية لعذرتينا فى غيرتنا عليكم بناتنا وزوجاتنا وأمهاتنا . أنتم أولى الناس بصحبتنا كما قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فلا نقبل عليكم أى شىء إلا ما يرفعكم فوق الجميع . وعتابنا للكاتبه فى عدم الأنتقاء فى الأختيار . اعلم أنها تجهد نفسها بصفة يومية للحصول على موضوع خفيف وهذا لا نعترض عليه بل أعترض على كلمة ( من يحب الرقص ياخد مصرية ) 
وفهمناها جميعاً بنفس المعنى الذى كتبت به ولم نفهمها خطأ وإذا كان هناك معنى أخر أرجو أن تشرحيه لنا. وأعلم تماماً أن الكاتبة الأن وصل اليها أحتجاجنا ولا أجد عيب فى أن تعتذر عن ما كتبته عن غير قصد فهى ايضاً سيدة مصرية وقد يكون أحتجاجنا هذا تنبيه لها لتختار موضوعاتها فى المستقبل بحيث لا تجرح أحد بدون أن تقصد . وبداية فأنا لو كان ما كتبته قد فهم خطأ أنى أخوض فى ما لا يجب بخصوص الكاتبة فأنا أعتذر وهذا ليس عيباً ولو انى لن يحدث منى أبداً أن ارتكب هذا السلوك الذى ارفضه فى الخوض فيما يغضب الله.



> لكن لأن بعض الناس نفوسهم مريضة و نواياهم سيئة بيفهموا الكلام غلط و معندهمش استعداد يظنوا الظن الحسن بالناس و يلقوا هجوم كاسح وبدون تفكير


ألا ترين أن هذا اتهام للبعض بينما أنت ترفضين أن يتهم أحد بما ليس فيه



> بعدين هى قالت ايه قالت ان اللى يحب الرقص ياخذ واحدة مصرية وهو الكلام ده معناه ان المصريات ماشيين يرقصوا فى الشوارع او فى الكباريهات يا شيخ حرام عليك ... وهو لو الواحدة رقصت لزوجها يبقى حرام ولا فساد و افتكر كويس يا استاذ سيد ان المقال اصلا بيتكلم عن الزواج مش عن حاجة تانية .و السيدة عائشة رضى الله عنها لما قالت " ان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يحب الجلوس عند مارية المصرية كثيرا لأن لها كلام حلو ككلام المصريات " يبقى الكلام ده معناه ان المصريات كلامنجية و لا ده دليل على جاذبية حديثهم .
> ياريت نتعلم نفهم الكلام صح قبل مانهاجم و نظلم و لا احنا غاويين نأخذ ذنوب و سيئات من غير سبب و لا يمكن الكلام الوحش على الناس حاجة كويسة


المقال يتحدث عن الزواج مش الرقص . طيب مين اللى جاب الرقص فى موضوع الزواج أكيد مش احنا وقارنى بين ما خصت به المصرية فيما نقلته وما خصت به السيدات من الجنسيات الأخرى فستجدى أن ما قيل عن المصرية فيه إهانه والمقارنة بين الحديث الحلو للسيدة أم ابراهيم والرقص ظالمة . أما رقص المرأة لزوجها أو البنت فى بيت ابيها كما قال البعض فهذا ليس موضوعنا وانما موضوعنا هو رفض ما كتب .
عموماً النقاش الحر أكيد فيه أختلاف فى الرأى ولكن يجب ألا يفسد الود وأرحب بك معنا نستفيد منك وتستفيدى منا لو استطعنا أن نفيد . دمت بخير وأرجو أن أرى مداخلاتك فى مواضيع ألأخرى .

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> العيب مش منهم الغيب  من الرجالة اللى بيخلوا  بناتهم يرقصوا  فى الافراح  قدام كل من هب ودب 
> 
> ويسحبوا العروسة من الكوشة ، وتقعد ترقص وسط الناس الغريب والقريب بلا حياء ولا خجل 
> 
> خلاص  راحت ايام الخجل والكسوف والحياء ،، ده  زمن  قلة  الحيـــــــــــــــــــا !!!


الأستاذ الفاضل / القاضى الكبير
معك كل الحق فيما قلت . سعيد بوجودك فى المنتدى وأشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## osha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاستاذ الفاضل سيد ابراهيم 
الحقيقة تعليقي على الموضوع حيكون عبارة عن رأيي الشخصي في الامر وارجو ان يتسع صدرك وصدر القراء لما سأقول
بعد دراسة مطولة وبحث على مدى سنوات اكتشفت ان معظم الفتيات المحترمات لا يعرفن كيف يرقصن ببراعة حتى في حفلات ليلة الحناء الشهيرة لم يعد الرقص كما كان ولكنه أصبح مجرد تمايلات محترمة للغاية على انغام الموسيقى المحترمة 
اما الفتيات من نوعية الزواج العرفي وخلافه فتجد أن الرقص الشرقي المصري الجميل تحول على أيديهن إلى مسخ مبتذل لا يعبر عن أي فن أو أي أذن موسيقية 
وعليه فإن ملخص كلامي هو أن سمعة المصريات كراقصات محترفات في طريقها للانزواء الان خاصة بعد الظهور الطاغي والحضور عالي المستوى لراقصات القطر اللبناني الشقيق وحتى لو صح كلام الاخت كاتبة المقال الان فلن يصح بعد عدة سنوات
صباح الفل 
 ::

----------


## طائر الشرق

حقيقى  ما اقدرش  اقول كلمة فى الموضوع  ده 

لان  شخصية  زى دى اقل من انى اضع عليها اهتمام  او احطها فى دائرة الضوء

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الاستاذ الفاضل سيد ابراهيم 
> الحقيقة تعليقي على الموضوع حيكون عبارة عن رأيي الشخصي في الامر وارجو ان يتسع صدرك وصدر القراء لما سأقول
> بعد دراسة مطولة وبحث على مدى سنوات اكتشفت ان معظم الفتيات المحترمات لا يعرفن كيف يرقصن ببراعة حتى في حفلات ليلة الحناء الشهيرة لم يعد الرقص كما كان ولكنه أصبح مجرد تمايلات محترمة للغاية على انغام الموسيقى المحترمة 
> اما الفتيات من نوعية الزواج العرفي وخلافه فتجد أن الرقص الشرقي المصري الجميل تحول على أيديهن إلى مسخ مبتذل لا يعبر عن أي فن أو أي أذن موسيقية 
> وعليه فإن ملخص كلامي هو أن سمعة المصريات كراقصات محترفات في طريقها للانزواء الان خاصة بعد الظهور الطاغي والحضور عالي المستوى لراقصات القطر اللبناني الشقيق وحتى لو صح كلام الاخت كاتبة المقال الان فلن يصح بعد عدة سنوات
> صباح الفل


السيدة الفاضلة / أم محمد
اشكرك على ردك المعبر . اتعشم أن تكونى بخير أنت وأسرتك الكريمة . دمت بخير

----------


## nesreen hagras

لن أقول إلا حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فى كل من أساء لى ولأهلى ولدينى وتربيتى ..
وياليت الأخوات اللاتى اتهمونى وأساءوا لى كانوا عادوا لموضوعاتى ليعرفونى جيدًا بدلاً من رمى التهم والغيبة فى حقى والتى لن أسامحهن عليها وكذلك الإخوة الأفاضل والقائمون على ذلك الموقع والذين سمحوا بتلك الإساءات على صفحتهم للغير دون منع ذلك مع أن شروط الموقع تحذر ذلك .. وإن كان الأخ الفاضل سيد أراد انتقام شخصى من سمير رجب فهذا ليس من شأنى وليكن جريئًا ويواجهه بدلا من التخفى وراء السطور .. ولن أجد إلا احتسابى كل اساءة فى حقى عند الله آخذ حقها يوم القيامة ممن اتهمنى وأساء لى ظلمًا ويكفينى ما سيناله من عقاب الله ..وشكرًا
رجاء كتابة نسرين هجرس على جوجل وقراءة كل ما هو مذكور عنى ولن تجدوا ما يسىء لحقى إلا ما ذكرتموه انتم .. لا جزاكم الله خيرًا عنى ..

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> لن أقول إلا حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فى كل من أساء لى ولأهلى ولدينى وتربيتى ..
> وياليت الأخوات اللاتى اتهمونى وأساءوا لى كانوا عادوا لموضوعاتى ليعرفونى جيدًا بدلاً من رمى التهم والغيبة فى حقى والتى لن أسامحهن عليها وكذلك الإخوة الأفاضل والقائمون على ذلك الموقع والذين سمحوا بتلك الإساءات على صفحتهم للغير دون منع ذلك مع أن شروط الموقع تحذر ذلك .. وإن كان الأخ الفاضل سيد أراد انتقام شخصى من سمير رجب فهذا ليس من شأنى وليكن جريئًا ويواجهه بدلا من التخفى وراء السطور .. ولن أجد إلا احتسابى كل اساءة فى حقى عند الله آخذ حقها يوم القيامة ممن اتهمنى وأساء لى ظلمًا ويكفينى ما سيناله من عقاب الله ..وشكرًا
> رجاء كتابة نسرين هجرس على جوجل وقراءة كل ما هو مذكور عنى ولن تجدوا ما يسىء لحقى إلا ما ذكرتموه انتم .. لا جزاكم الله خيرًا عنى ..


*الفاضلة / نسرين هجرس
بداية أنا لا أعرفك وإن كان يشرفنى معرفتك .. أما عن سمير رجب فلا يوجد ضغينة شخصية بينى وبينه وأنا لا أختفى بين السطور ولكننى أكتب ما يمليه على ضميرى .
أنا ما أتهمت أحد أو أسأة لأحد وهذه ليست عاداتى وكل ما قلته فى نهاية الموضوع 




			
				يا سيدتى بلاغنا فيكِ وصل للسماء من وقت كتابتك لموضوعك ونرجو لكِ العفو والمغفرة . أما بلاغنا لصاحب الجريدة فهو قائم لعله يعلمنا بما فعله حتى لا تتكرر مثل هذه الأفعال والأقوال الهابطة وحتى لا يظن العالم أن مصر كباريه والعياذ بالله . ومن المؤسف أننى كنت قد قرأت أنه فى أحدى القنوات الفضائية العربية كانت تجرى مسابقة ( من غير كلام ) وحينما أراد المتسابق وصف مصر رقص فقال الحاضرون مصر .
هذا الموضوع يجب ألا يمر مرور الكرام ولكن ماذا بيدنا لنفعله . دمتم بخير
			
		

ما كتبته أنا هو بالضبط ما كتبتيه أنت فنقلته وإن كنت أنت لم تكتبيه فقولى ذلك.. وكان يجب عليك أن تعتذرى عن هذا الخطأ إن كان غير مقصود وأن تدققى فيما يجب أن تكتبيه فالعالم كله يقرأ ويحسب ما نكتبه عن أنفسنا علينا .
بعد كتابتك لهذا الموضوع على أحد المنتديات العربية وجدت عنوان معناه أن فتيات وسيدات مصر هم من أخترعوا هز البطن إلى أخر هذه المسميات التى لا أحب أن تلتصق ببناتنا .
عموماً بدون أى ضغائن أعتبر مشاركتك فى منتدانا شرف لنا وأهلا بك مصرية عزيزة بيننا
أتمنى من ابنتى اليمامة إعادة الموضوع لقاعته 
أشكرك ودمت بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الفاضلة / نسرين هجرس
ما زلت فى أنتظار تشريفنا بردك
اشكرك ودمت بخير*

----------


## mriadh

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

قيل عن مصر بلد الراقصات، كما قيل عن الجزائر بلد الفرنسيين والكفرة، وقيل عن تونس بلد العلمانيين، وقيل عن المغرب بلد المخدرات والمساطيل، وقيل عن الخليجيين بدو متخلفين، وقيل عن بلد عربي آخر بلد المتسخين،وعن غيره بلد الكسالى .... وقيل... وقيل... وقيل.
عندما تتجول فر أوروبا، يقولون عن ألمانيا بلد الجودة، وعن إنجلترا بلد العراقة والأصالة، وعن فرنسا بلد الفن والذوق، وعن إيطاليا بلد الجمال والبراعة، وعن سويسرا بلد الدقة والسلام والهدوء.

فلا نحن تذكرنا شهامة وطيبة المصري، ولا ثقافة ورصانة التونسي ولا تقدم وتدين الخليجي ولا شجاعة الجزائري ولا ثورة المغربي ولا علم العراقي
كما أن الأوروبيين لا يذكرون دعارةفرنسا، ولا صهيونية سويسرا، ولا استعمار روما، ولا ديكتاتورية ألمانيا،ولا إرهاب إسبانيا.

الفرق في أننا نبحث عن عار إخواننا، ونسعى لنشره، بينما الأوروبي يبحث عن ميزات ومزايا شركائه ويسعى للتعريف بها.

لسنا كعرب أسوأ أمة، وليس الأوروبي الأفضل.

في الجزائر مثلا، تعيش 15 ألف عائلة مصرية، والشهادة لله، لم أرى أو أسمع عن فاسق مصرؤي أو فاسقة مصرية في الجزائر، وكل نساء المصريين يرتدين الحجاب الشرعي ولا تسمع لهن صوت.
في الجزائر عرفت الكثير من المغاربة وكلهم طيبة، وعرفت التونسيين وكلهم التزام بالدين، وعرفت السودانيين وكلهم ثقافة وكرم، وعرفت الخليجيين وكلهم عمل وواقعية.

علينا كعرب أن نفرق عند الحديث عن أية دولة عربية بين: الشعب - النظام - الإعلام. فالشعوب العربية متشابهة كلها تقريبا، رغم اختلاف الأنظمة واختلاف الإعلام.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> قيل عن مصر بلد الراقصات، كما قيل عن الجزائر بلد الفرنسيين والكفرة، وقيل عن تونس بلد العلمانيين، وقيل عن المغرب بلد المخدرات والمساطيل، وقيل عن الخليجيين بدو متخلفين، وقيل عن بلد عربي آخر بلد المتسخين،وعن غيره بلد الكسالى .... وقيل... وقيل... وقيل.
> عندما تتجول فر أوروبا، يقولون عن ألمانيا بلد الجودة، وعن إنجلترا بلد العراقة والأصالة، وعن فرنسا بلد الفن والذوق، وعن إيطاليا بلد الجمال والبراعة، وعن سويسرا بلد الدقة والسلام والهدوء.
> 
> فلا نحن تذكرنا شهامة وطيبة المصري، ولا ثقافة ورصانة التونسي ولا تقدم وتدين الخليجي ولا شجاعة الجزائري ولا ثورة المغربي ولا علم العراقي
> كما أن الأوروبيين لا يذكرون دعارةفرنسا، ولا صهيونية سويسرا، ولا استعمار روما، ولا ديكتاتورية ألمانيا،ولا إرهاب إسبانيا.
> 
> الفرق في أننا نبحث عن عار إخواننا، ونسعى لنشره، بينما الأوروبي يبحث عن ميزات ومزايا شركائه ويسعى للتعريف بها.
> ...


تحياتى لهذه المشاركة الأكثر من رائعة أستاذ رياض

----------


## مينا ميمو

المشكلة ببساطة هو تصوير الاخر بصورة ساذجة وسطحية ونأخذ صورة واحدة من اى بلد ونسقطها على اهلها جميعا 
وهذا مرتبط بطريقة التفكير العنصرية المتعصبة 
فكل شخص يتكلم عن نفسه واهله وبلده يتكلم بكل ما فيها وبتعمق وتصوير كل تناقضات الانسانية ومشاكلها الوجودية والنفسية والاجتماعية 
 لكن اذا تكلم على الاخر فهو يحيله الى صورة ثابتة لا حياة فيها !!!

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> قيل عن مصر بلد الراقصات، كما قيل عن الجزائر بلد الفرنسيين والكفرة، وقيل عن تونس بلد العلمانيين، وقيل عن المغرب بلد المخدرات والمساطيل، وقيل عن الخليجيين بدو متخلفين، وقيل عن بلد عربي آخر بلد المتسخين،وعن غيره بلد الكسالى .... وقيل... وقيل... وقيل.
> عندما تتجول فر أوروبا، يقولون عن ألمانيا بلد الجودة، وعن إنجلترا بلد العراقة والأصالة، وعن فرنسا بلد الفن والذوق، وعن إيطاليا بلد الجمال والبراعة، وعن سويسرا بلد الدقة والسلام والهدوء.
> 
> فلا نحن تذكرنا شهامة وطيبة المصري، ولا ثقافة ورصانة التونسي ولا تقدم وتدين الخليجي ولا شجاعة الجزائري ولا ثورة المغربي ولا علم العراقي
> كما أن الأوروبيين لا يذكرون دعارةفرنسا، ولا صهيونية سويسرا، ولا استعمار روما، ولا ديكتاتورية ألمانيا،ولا إرهاب إسبانيا.
> 
> الفرق في أننا نبحث عن عار إخواننا، ونسعى لنشره، بينما الأوروبي يبحث عن ميزات ومزايا شركائه ويسعى للتعريف بها.
> ...


 الأستاذ الفاضل / رياض
لممت الموضوع كله فى أسطر أعتبرها غاية فى الروعة .. 
أتمنى أن تعلم الكاتبة الفاضلة / نسرين هجرس  أننا لسنا ضدها.. بل على العكس يمكن أن نكون معها أصدقاء وهذا ما نرجوه .. 
أشكرك استاذى الفاضل ودمت بخير
أشكرك

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> تحياتى لهذه المشاركة الأكثر من رائعة أستاذ رياض


العزيزة الغالية / جيهان محمد على
مرورك يسعدنى دائماً ... أشاركك رايك فى روعة ما كتب الدكتور مصطفى 
أشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> المشكلة ببساطة هو تصوير الاخر بصورة ساذجة وسطحية ونأخذ صورة واحدة من اى بلد ونسقطها على اهلها جميعا 
> وهذا مرتبط بطريقة التفكير العنصرية المتعصبة 
> فكل شخص يتكلم عن نفسه واهله وبلده يتكلم بكل ما فيها وبتعمق وتصوير كل تناقضات الانسانية ومشاكلها الوجودية والنفسية والاجتماعية 
>  لكن اذا تكلم على الاخر فهو يحيله الى صورة ثابتة لا حياة فيها !!!


بارك الله فيك يا استاذ/مينا .. ما نقوله نحن بحسن نية يسقطه من يريد على بلدنا . وهذا هو السبب الذى أثارنى وجعلنى أنبه للموضوع .
أشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## mriadh

الأخت جيهان، والأخ سيد، اشكركم كثيرا على التعثيب
ولكن فعلا الحالة مستعصية، وتتطلب الجهد لعلاجها

----------


## mriadh

في أوروبا،يعلمون أبنائهم تقبل الآخر، نحن لم نعلم أبنائنا تقبل إخوانهم، ولكن منا من يعلمهم تقبل الآخر ورفض الإخوة، والحديث قياس

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الوالد الحبيب أستاذ سيد
أشكرك كثيرا على غيرتك على نساء مصر
فهذا من شأن الرجال
وأقول للفاضلة نسرين هجرس
أنت صحفية تنشرى مقالاتك
فالمدح يكون لكلماتك والنقد يكون أيضا لكلماتك
أما أنت فلا نشكك أبدا فى كونك إنسانة محترمة وفاضلة 
وأتمنى كأستاذ سيد أن تشاركى معنا فى المنتدى بأفكارك ومقالاتك حتى تثرى المنتدى بأفكارك ووجهات نظرك
وأحيى أخى الحبيب رياض المصطفاوى على مشاركته الرائعة
 :f:

----------


## الأسواني

*حتى لا نظلم احد .... وخاصة اصحاب الأقلام الشريفة ...... 
قمت بابلاغ الفاضلة نسرين هجرس بردود الاخوة الاعضاء على اعتراضها على الموضوع حيث وجدتها في هذا الرابط : 

http://www.masress.com/youm7/387463

*

----------


## mriadh

للأسف الشديد، بعد ثلاثة سنوات من آخر رد على الموضوع، دخلت الصحفية الكاتبة ووضعت رد في بضع كلمات، لا علاقة لها بالموضوع، وكان بودي أن يكون ردها حول الموضوع، لذلك فلنعتبر يا إخواني ردها كان لم يكن،وكأنها لم تزورنا أصلا، لذلك الرجاء الإهتمام بالموضوع ونسيان ردها.

كان بودي لو تفاعلت معنا قليلا حتى أعطيها دروس في الإعلام ربما كانت غائبة عنها أيام دراستها في الجامعة، هذا إن كانت خريجة إعلام أصلا.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

نحن ما زلنا فى أنتظار الفاضلة نسرين هجرس .. 
اعلم يا سيدتى أنك كتبتى ما كتبيه نقلاً عن الغير على سبيل الفانتزيا  .. نرحب بك بيننا ونحمل لك كل احترام وتقدير
أشكر كل من ادلى برأيه فى الموضوع .. دمتم بخير

----------


## mriadh

> نحن ما زلنا فى أنتظار الفاضلة نسرين هجرس .. 
> اعلم يا سيدتى أنك كتبتى ما كتبيه نقلاً عن الغير على سبيل الفانتزيا  .. نرحب بك بيننا ونحمل لك كل احترام وتقدير
> أشكر كل من ادلى برأيه فى الموضوع .. دمتم بخير


لا أعتقد أنها ستعود، لأن الصحفيين لا يحبون التفاعل مع مواضيعهم وكتاباتهم، وتلك صفة يكتسبونها مع الممارسة المهنية، فلديهم نظرية تقول أنهم لو تفاعلو مع كل ما يكتبونه سيمضون عشرة سنوات للرد على تعليقات مواضيعهم لسنة واحدة، نحن العرب لم نكتسب ثقافة الصحافة التفاعلية بعد. لأن لديها متطلبات خاصة، ومن جهة أخرى لا يحق لها قانونا الرد على التعليقات حول موضوع صدر عنها إن كانت تلك التعليقات خارج نطاق الجريدة الناشرة، لأن الجريدة هي المالك الفكري للموضوع والصحفي الكاتب يرتبط توقيعه بالموضوع، قد يمكنها الرد باسم مستعار، لكن الرد باسمها في منتدى خارج إطار الجريدة فيه مخالفة للقانون.

----------

